# Acute tear staining



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi guys I am wondering if anyone has experienced this. My Zoey just turned 4 years old in August, she had tear staining when she was a puppy but has not had any tearstaing in over 3 years. I groom her everyday and on Sunday10/31 I noticed the corner of her eyes were a little red. It has progressively gotten worse. She is having an acute stage of tear staining. I have a call into the vet but I was wondering if anyone has experienced this. There has been no change in her diet or to her bath products. I am baffled. I am praying it isn't anything serious. All comments and suggestion are greatly appreciated. Thank you.
peace, sandra (Zoey's mom).


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I can remember very distinctly when our Chrissy had that same issue and it was absolutely horrible and very, very insightly as well. Apparently, she had a very bad of dental issues which we were not aware of. Once she had a very extensive Dental with extractions, etc., her tear staining cleared up immediately. As I am not sure when her last appointment with her Vet took place, you might want to have her checked out by your Vet. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

I have been battling tear stains with my 2 year old Nani since she was a puppy. Just recently she saw a new vet for an ear infection, we have battled it for 2 years as well, they did a different treatment in her ears which had cleared that up for the first time. As part of the treatment they gave her some allergy meds to help with the itching in her ear. Low and behold her tearing stopped! Poor baby has had allergies the whole time. Not sure if that is what is happening with your baby but like people I am sure they can develop allergies as they get older. Good luck.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

I took Zoey to the vet immediately because as I said these tear stains came out of no where. The vet said it could be seasonal allergies but did not offer any solution. I must say I was deeply disappointed. Of course he mentioned that antibiotics are often used to clear up tear stains especially in show dogs but did not recommend it. I was happy about that because I do not want my pup ( she is 4 years old but still my puppy) to take any medication if it isn't necessary. The only thing I could think of differently is probably about 6-8 months prior to the acute tear staining I started to give Zoey cut up boiled chicken (anti biotic free,organic all natural etc). In my research I am reading that chicen is not good for them and produces lots of allergens. I want her to have a good protein because she is a little runner and needs it. She also incessantly licks her right paw sometimes her left but I think this is part of a Malteses behavior. I am a first time Maltese owner so I am just stumbling along. This site has been so helpful in the past, I am hoping somebody can really help me figure this out. I am going to stop the chicken today. I know she will not be happy but these tear stains are a deep rusty red nothing like before. Is there another protein I can give her like Turkey or Venison. She gets a few stella and chewy freeze dried chicken on top of her kibble Purina One plus small breed which was recommended by the vet when she was having all those stomach issues. He did lots of X-rays and blood work and luckily everything was negative. He told me to change her food because more than likely she was not getting enough nutrients. Can someone please make a suggestion I really do not know what to do and I just want my pup to be as healthy as possible. If given her chicken is doing more harm than good I would never forgive myself. Thank you.
Peace... Sandra9 Zoey's mom)☮


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I had something similar happen to my Suki many years ago. I took her to my vet many times and they said it was allergies. 
When I looked back, it started soon after her rabies shot. As months went by, her demeanor changed a bit, sleeping more, occasiona vomit. She ended up having auto-immune disorder. Once treated, the staining stopped, vomiting stopped and her energy was back to normal.
Changing her food to a protein source to one she’s never had before might help the staining. I might start with that. There are many different ones available ex: duck, goat, bison, venison, zeal, alligator, rabbit. I would stay clear of chicken, beef and soy. These are common allergens.
If staining continues, I would bring to an internist and do a work up or have her teeth checked. It could very well be her teeth.


----------



## Houdini’smom (11 mo ago)

sanlyd said:


> Hi guys I am wondering if anyone has experienced this. My Zoey just turned 4 years old in August, she had tear staining when she was a puppy but has not had any tearstaing in over 3 years. I groom her everyday and on Sunday10/31 I noticed the corner of her eyes were a little red. It has progressively gotten worse. She is having an acute stage of tear staining. I have a call into the vet but I was wondering if anyone has experienced this. There has been no change in her diet or to her bath products. I am baffled. I am praying it isn't anything serious. All comments and suggestion are greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> peace, sandra (Zoey's mom).





maddysmom said:


> I had something similar happen to my Suki many years ago. I took her to my vet many times and they said it was allergies.
> When I looked back, it started soon after her rabies shot. As months went by, her demeanor changed a bit, sleeping more, occasiona vomit. She ended up having auto-immune disorder. Once treated, the staining stopped, vomiting stopped and her energy was back to normal.
> Changing her food to a protein source to one she’s never had before might help the staining. I might start with that. There are many different ones available ex: duck, goat, bison, venison, zeal, alligator, rabbit. I would stay clear of chicken, beef and soy. These are common allergens.
> If staining continues, I would bring to an internist and do a work up or have her teeth checked. It could very well be her teeth.



are you giving her distilled water only? That might make some difference as the minerals will cause tear staining


----------



## Houdini’smom (11 mo ago)

maddysmom said:


> I had something similar happen to my Suki many years ago. I took her to my vet many times and they said it was allergies.
> When I looked back, it started soon after her rabies shot. As months went by, her demeanor changed a bit, sleeping more, occasiona vomit. She ended up having auto-immune disorder. Once treated, the staining stopped, vomiting stopped and her energy was back to normal.
> Changing her food to a protein source to one she’s never had before might help the staining. I might start with that. There are many different ones available ex: duck, goat, bison, venison, zeal, alligator, rabbit. I would stay clear of chicken, beef and soy. These are common allergens.
> If staining continues, I would bring to an internist and do a work up or have her teeth checked. It could very well be her teeth.


Maybe I should word this better. I have had a brain tumor and my words come out wrong sometimes….sorry…..so. Give ur pup distilled water. The minerals are removed. Minerals can and will in most dogs increase tear staining greatly. Ok. Hope this helps. My dogs love this chilled. Especially little Houdini….my prince


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Houdini’smom said:


> are you giving her distilled water only? That might make some difference as the minerals will cause tear staining


Ill speak for myself because i dont know what Sanlyd does.
My girls are extremely picky about what they drink, especially Suki who will only drink Fiji, Evian and Panna. My other two will settle for poland springs. And god forbid if I dont wash the bowls several times a day, otherwise they wont drink at all.

Regarding distilled water, im hoping you can help me understand this better. I always assumed that giving distilled water in very, very small amounts is okay for them to drink and only on occasion BUT definitely not more than that.
Maybe I am wrong about this, but if distilled water destroys all of the water’s beneficial minerals, and its really essential for the health of the dog, how could this be good for them?


----------



## Houdini’smom (11 mo ago)

maddysmom said:


> Ill speak for myself because i dont know what Sanlyd does.
> My girls are extremely picky about what they drink, especially Suki who will only drink Fiji, Evian and Panna. My other two will settle for poland springs. And god forbid if I dont wash the bowls several times a day, otherwise they wont drink at all.
> 
> Regarding distilled water, im hoping you can help me understand this better. I always assumed that giving distilled water in very, very small amounts is okay for them to drink and on occasion BUT definitely not more than that.
> Maybe I am wrong about this, but if distilled water destroys all of the water’s beneficial minerals, and its really essential for the health of the dog, how could this be good for them?


I wondered that myself so I don’t give it all the time either, but that is what a lot of the show breeders that I know of have recommended. I have both distilled water and then the distilled water with the minerals added that u find in the baby section. During teething I give mostly distilled water and some of the other. The breeders I deal with only use distilled and have no trouble with it and my vet didn’t complain. I gave it for months on the bigger Maltese without a problem. I know there are schools on though on both ideas. People should read up and decide for themselves


----------

